# Frage zu Modrewrite und Ip umschreiben



## Solo (7. April 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe auf einer Domain ein CMS laufen. Funktioniert 
prima. Mein Kunde arbeitet innerhalb eines großen Netwerkes. Jetzt tritt folgender Fehler
auf. Jedesmal, wenn er über den Editor z.B. ein Bild über den integrierten Editor einfügt.
wird die eigentliche Url des Bildes verändert. Beispiel: http://www.meinedomain.de/bilder/bild.jpg
wird zu http://1.2.3.11/bmi/www.meinedomain.de/bilder/bild.jpg. Wobei sich der letzte 
Teil dieser Ip also hier die 11 von Bild zu Bild verändert. Beim nächsten Bild steht z.B. 
http://1.2.3.12/ .... usw.

Ich wollte dieses Problem mit modrewrite lösen. Dazu wollte ich 

```
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^1\.2\.3\(.*) \/bmi/www.meinedomain.de$ 
RewriteRule ^(.*) http://www.meinedomain.de/$1 [L,R=301]
```


----------



## Gumbo (7. April 2008)

Ersetze doch einfach die falschen URLs durch die richtigen.


----------



## Solo (7. April 2008)

Das funktionert so leider nicht. Wie bereits beschrieben wird durch einen Fehler im Netzwerk dieser Zusatz automatisch eingefügt. Da müsste ich jedesmal, wenn mein Kunde übers CMS die Seite geändert hat, hinterherlaufen und alle Pfade händisch ändern. Dann kann ich gleich hergehen und das ganz selber machen.


----------

